# Plantlife/Lights



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)

Is there any type of plants that grow/live in areas without light? I would like to get some plantlife gowing in my 55gal. for my p's. Since they really don't like light I thought there may be something.


----------



## piranha threat (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i think alll plants need light m8 just get a babo plastic plant and make a canopy on top of the water.also if your tank is to dark it encorages brown alge.to much sun light green algy try and get it in the middle


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try getting some plant food, it might help a little, and try to catch some sunlight or something, you may be suprised how well the plants can do


----------

